#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: (διεθνές) Environment, innovation and sustainable development, Χανιά, 6~10.10.2010

## mred-akias

"Το Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης σε συνεργασία με τους φορείς "Research Network on 
Innovation" και "Research unit on Industry and Innovation (University of 
Littoral France)", διοργανώνει, στo πλαίσιo του Forum "The Spirit of 
Innovation IV", το Διεθνές Συνέδριο "Environment, Innovation and 
Sustainable Development: Towards a new technoeconomic paradigm?".

Το Συνέδριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στα Χανιά, *6 - 10 Οκτωβρίου 2010*.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίε στην σχετική ιστοσελίδα: http://www.ceisd2010.enveng.tuc.gr

----------

